# Linksys E1000 problem



## The Earl (Jun 5, 2010)

I've got a problem with my Linksys E1000 router. When I bought it, it worked without trouble. Then the reset button on the back was pressed. After that, it wasn't working.

I followed the instructions on the support site, which told me to uninstall the "Cisco Connect" software and reset the router by holding the reset button for an amount of time that the power light begins to flash.

After doing this, I went ahead and tried installing the router and software like I did when I first took it out of the box. Only this time, it tells me that there was a problem with setup. The "Cisco Connect" software didn't install and under details it lists the following

Error code: 82BD0304
Error description: An HNAP call to the device failed because the HTTP connection was broken.
Model name: unknown
Model number: E1000
Serial number: unknown
Firmware version: unknown
Operating system: Windows XP SP 3
Software version: 1.0.10028.0
Connection type (WAN): unknown
IP address (LAN): unknown
IP address (WAN): unknown

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## howstein (Jul 21, 2010)

I've bought two of these wireless routers and had the same problem with both. Setup was easy and straight forward and I was able to connect all my wireless devices (2 latops, a netbook, a wireless printer and a BB Storm2) without any problem. Then, after a week or so, I noticed the laptops were losing internet connection (or not finding the wireless network on start up). Rebooting the router seemed to work the first couple of times to restore the wireless connections, but after a few more days, the wireless network either shows up and the devices are unable to connect to it OR the wireless network does not appear in the network list. However, the wired connection to my desktop PC via ethernet cable has no issues at all. My conclusion is that these wireless routers (E1000) have a defect in the radio card. I'm going back to my old linksys wireless b/g router. At least it worked consistently without dropping the wireless connections.
:4-dontkno


----------

